# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Ψυχομετρία - Ψυχομετρικά Τεστ >  Τεστ IQ

## δελφίνι

Έκανα αυτό το τεστ IQ http://gr.iqtest100.com/ και έβγαλα σκόρ 116 δηλαδή είμαι πιο έξυπνη από το μέτριο. Πιστεύετε ότι είναι έγκυρο?? Εσείς πόσο βγάζετε? Κάντε το αν θέλετε...

----------


## serios

Όσα iq test και να κάνεις δεν αλλάζουν τον τρόπο που βλέπεις τον εαυτό σου,τον τρόπο που σκεφτεσαι και δρας στην καθημερινότητα και τον βαθμό ευτυχίας σου.
Οι άνθρωποι είμαστε πολλά περισσότερα από έναν δείκτη iq.

----------


## δελφίνι

Δηλαδή ένα τεστ IQ δεν δείχνει ενδεικτικά το μυαλό σου;

----------


## Remedy

τα τεστ iq δειχνουν την μαθηματικη εξυπναδα, οχι την συναισθηματικη.
η συναισθηματικη εξυπναδα ειναι αυτη που σου επιτρεπει να διαχειριζεσαι καταστασεις της ζωης να κανεις επιτυχημενες σχεσεις, και εν τελει να εισαι ευτυχης, οπως λεει το αλλο μελος.
τετοιο τεστ πρεπει να βρεις.

----------


## boo

Ο Δείκτης Νοημοσύνης (Intelligence Quotient, IQ)είναι ο δείκτης ο οποίος μετρά προσεγγιστικά την ευφυία ενός ατόμου σε σχέση με τον υπόλοιπο πληθυσμό. Το IQ κάθε ατόμου μετράται με διάφορες μεθόδους, οι οποίες περιλαμβάνουν συνήθως τεστ με ερωτήσεις ή διαδικασίες με καθορισμένα αντικείμενα. Παρά τις διαφορές στον σχεδιασμό τους, αυτά τα τεστ μετρούν γενικά την ίδια μορφή ευφυίας, κυρίως τη λογική και επαγωγική σκέψη του ατόμου, η οποία μένει σταθερή καθ' όλη την διάρκεια της ζωής.

Οι άνθρωποι όμως που έχουν υψηλό IQ δεν έχουν απαραίτητα και την ικανότητα να ελέγχουν τη συμπεριφορά τους ή να τα πηγαίνουν καλά με τους άλλους. Ίσως μάλιστα να ισχύει και το αντίθετο. Έρευνες που αναφέρει ο Goleman τονίζουν ότι *ο δείκτης IQ συνεισφέρει όχι περισσότερο από 20% στην ικανότητα ενός ατόμου να λειτουργεί αποτελεσματικά και επιτυχημένα στο πλαίσιο της επιχείρησης. Το υπόλοιπο 80% καλύπτεται από δεξιότητες Συναισθηματικής Νοημοσύνης.* Τα άτομα που εξασκούν τη Συναισθηματική Νοημοσύνη έχουν τη μοναδική ικανότητα να επιτυγχάνουν σε καταστάσεις στις οποίες άλλοι πασχίζουν να τα καταφέρουν.
Σε αντίθεση με τη γνωστική νοημοσύνη (IQ) που αναπτύσσεται τα πρώτα χρόνια της ηλικίας μας, η Συναισθηματική Νοημοσύνη μπορεί να αναπτυχθεί καθ' όλη τη διάρκεια της ζωής μας.


http://www.icbs.gr/innet/UsersFiles/...telligence.pdf

----------


## δελφίνι

Εντάξει αλλά το αν είσαι έξυπνος ή όχι το δείχνει το τεστ IQ! Ξέρω για την συναισθηματική νοημοσύνη ότι είναι εξίσου πολύ σημαντική.

----------


## δελφίνι

Έκανα κ ένα τεστ eq και λέει ότι είμαι στον μέσο όρο.

----------


## DIMI50001

Βασικά νομίζω το μόνο όντως έγκυρο τεστ που θα μπορούσες να κάνεις ρίναι αυτό της MENSA. Γιατι κυκλοφορούν πάρα πολλά και στη συντριπτική πλειοψηφία τους δεν είναι έγκυρα. Τώρα.. ας μη μπούμε καλύτερα στο τρυπάκι του αν έχει όντως κάποιο νόημα το όλο θέμα του IQ και κάτα πόσο όντως αντικατοπτρίζει το πόσο έξυπνος είναι κάποιος. Και ας μη μπούμε και στο τρυπάκι του κατα πόσο μας νοιάζει το θέμα βαθμολόογησης του IQ μας μόνο και μόνο λόγω της ανταγωνιστικότητας που υπάρχει στη σημερινή κοινωνία. Δηλαδή το να μαστε καλύτεροι από το μέσο όρο σε κάτι όπως το IQ....

----------


## Macgyver

> τα τεστ iq δειχνουν την μαθηματικη εξυπναδα, οχι την συναισθηματικη.
> η συναισθηματικη εξυπναδα ειναι αυτη που σου επιτρεπει να διαχειριζεσαι καταστασεις της ζωης να κανεις επιτυχημενες σχεσεις, και εν τελει να εισαι ευτυχης, οπως λεει το αλλο μελος.
> τετοιο τεστ πρεπει να βρεις.


Με καλυψε η ρεμ , και τι σημασια εχει τι λεει ενα τεστ , στην πορεια της ζωης σου φαινεται αν πραγματικα μπορεις να τα καταφερεις ...............και μια ανασφαλεια , μπορει να καταστρεψει ενα κατα ταλλα λαμπρο μυαλο , πχ. ματαιοδοξια ..............οποτε , τσαμπα τα τεστ .......

----------


## Macgyver

> Βασικά νομίζω το μόνο όντως έγκυρο τεστ που θα μπορούσες να κάνεις ρίναι αυτό της MENSA. ....



Αυτο της mensa , ειναι γι αυτους που εχουν ανω ων 160 , και ειναι ενακλαμπακι που ανηκουν οσοι εχουν τετοιο σκορ , δλδ ματαιοδοξιες και σαχλες ...............

----------


## John11

Αν θες ένα κάπως αξιόπιστο κάνε αυτό ή αυτό. Είναι κάποια ανεπίσημα τεστ της Mensa.

----------


## serios

Υπάρχουν πολλοί έξυπνοι άνθρωποι που δεν κάνουν τίποτα με την εξυπνάδα τους.
Υπάρχουν πολλοί όχι τόσο έξυπνοι που έχουν άλλα θετικά χαρακτηριστικά,πατάνε πάνω σε αυτά,επιμένουν και νικάνε.

Τα τεστ θα σου βάλουν μια ταμπέλα. Όποια και αν είναι αυτή νομίζω δεν αλλάζει τον τρόπο με τον οποίο συμπεριφερόμαστε και δρούμε. Τα όρια εμείς τα βάζουμε.

----------


## keep_walking

Ας πουμε οτι ειναι καποιος πολυ εξυπνος και δεν ειναι διασημος, με χρημα κλπ. και δεν του καιγεται καρφι για αυτα. Για τους περισσοτερους ειναι αποτυχημενος, αν και ο ιδιος δεν νιωθει κατι τετοιο. Τι εισαι για τους αλλους και τι εισαι για τον εαυτο σου και τι μετραει εντελει?

Ας παρουμε παλι καποιον που δηλωνει IQ 160 ... αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι επειδη το δηλωσε ισχυει. Βασικα δεν εχω δει ποτε κανεναν να δηλωνει χαμηλο IQ , ολοι ειναι πανεξυπνοι.

Και παντα οταν μιλαμε για iq καποιος θα αναφερει τη συναισθηματικη νοημοσυνη , που εχει μια πιο αφηρημενη χροια.

Για εισαγωγη στη Μενσα νομιζω πρεπει να εχεις παραπανω απο 131 ... δλδ στο 2% του πληθυσμου ή κατι τετοιο ... το 160 ειναι για μεγαλα βεληνεκη ... στυλ Einstein ισως.

Το κακο παντα οταν σε μετρανε ειναι οτι βγαζεις ενα συγκεκριμενο αποτελεσμα σε σχεση με τους αλλους. Τρεχουν δεκα στα 100 m , ο ενας σκοραρει 10 δευτερολεπτα και ειναι ο πιο γρηγορος , ο αλλος 11 και ουτω καθεξης.
Παντα καποιος θα ειναι πρωτος , καποιος θα ειναι τελευταιος κλπ. Εκει ειναι ευκολα τα πραγματα , εξοφθαλμη. Εαν μπαινει η ασαφεια στη μεση ... μπορεις παντα να κλεψεις :)

----------


## keep_walking

Και φυσικα υπαρχουν και οι ιδιοφυιες, θα κανω και μια ερευνα στο νετ για επισημο ορισμο αλλα νομιζω ειναι καποιοι οι οποιοι σε ενα ορισμενο πεδιο αφηνουν τους αλλους χιλιομετρα πισω , χωρις iq , eq και ολες τις σχετικες μετρησεις.

Απλως οι αλλοι ειναι χιλιομετρα πισω.

----------


## keep_walking

Και φυσικα υπαρχουν και οι common people οποτε αφιερωνω αυτο το τραγουδακι :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuTMWgOduFM





> She came from Greece she had a thirst for knowledgeShe studied sculpture at Saint Martin's College
> That's where I
> Caught her eye
> She told me that her Dad was loaded
> I said "In that case I'll have a rum and coca-cola"
> She said "Fine"
> And in thirty seconds time she said
> 
> I want to live like common people
> ...

----------


## menis_64

εμενα μου εβγαλε οτι ειμαι στους κανονικα αναπτυγμενους...!!!! Θα το επαναλαβω, να δω τις πνευματικες μου ικανοτητες μετα απο εναν καφε...που βελτιωνει την πνευματικη διαυγεια!!! χαχαχα

----------


## δελφίνι

> εμενα μου εβγαλε οτι ειμαι στους κανονικα αναπτυγμενους...!!!! Θα το επαναλαβω, να δω τις πνευματικες μου ικανοτητες μετα απο εναν καφε...που βελτιωνει την πνευματικη διαυγεια!!! χαχαχα


Σε πέρασα εγώ είμαι πάνω από το μέτριο! χαχαχα

----------


## masterridley

Εμένα μου φάνηκε πολύ καλό πάντως. Κάποια ήταν πολύ ζόρια, άλλα ακόμα να τα καταλάβω.

Μου έβγαλε 105. Πρέπει να έχω χάσει σε raw εξυπνάδα σε σχέση με παλιά γιατί έκανα κάτι τεστ τότε και μου έβγαζε 120, 130, 140 και τέτοια. Και όντως ήμουν στους τοπ ακαδημαϊκά πριν πολλά χρόνια (πριν περάσω αυτά που πέρασα). Ίσως πάλι εκείνα τα τεστ να ήταν τέρμα άκυρα.

Τέσπα, ας ήμουν και 70 κι ας μην είχα αυτά τα προβλήματα που έχω τώρα!

----------


## menis_64

> Τέσπα, ας ήμουν και 70 κι ας μην είχα αυτά τα προβλήματα που έχω τώρα!


για αυτο ειναι εδω το φορουμ να μας πεις τα προβληματα σου...οχι βεβαια σε αυτο το θρεντ!!!

----------


## EiriniKarav

Εμένα μου έβγαλε 107. Άλλα πιστεύω είναι απλά ένα μέρος των τεστ που πρέπει να περάσεις για να σου βγάζει ένα σωστό αποτέλεσμα. Από ότι έχω ακούσει τέτοια τεστ κρατάνε πάνω από ώρα και χωρίζονται σε Πρακτικό και Προφορικό.

----------


## giorgos35

εμενα ρε παιδια μου εβγαλε 75.πρεπει να ειμαι πολυ βλητο.ο μεσος ορος ποσο ειναι??

----------

